# How to install FreeBSD 11 amd64?



## RITESHKAKKAR (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello,
How to install FreeBSD UNIX from Linux 285megabytes
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/11.0/

I have booted from USB what to do?
It is saying press key enter but not working...


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2017)

Please start by reading the handbook: Chapter 2. Installing FreeBSD

If you have any specific problems please provide the exact information.


----------



## RITESHKAKKAR (Jan 20, 2017)

i have downloaded disc file 656
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/11.0/


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2017)

Handbook: 2.3. Pre-Installation Tasks


----------



## RITESHKAKKAR (Jan 20, 2017)

it say reboot and select proper boot device insert boot media in selected boot devices and pres a key


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2017)

The *.xz files are compressed and need to be decompressed before writing to USB. You also need to write to the disk (sda for example), not a partition (sda1).


----------



## RITESHKAKKAR (Jan 21, 2017)

the file is FreeBSD-11.0-RELEASE-amd64-disc1 (1).iso should i uncompress it??


----------



## RITESHKAKKAR (Jan 21, 2017)

hello
which one to download here is the link download what?
https://www.ostechnix.com/how-to-install-freebsd-10-2/

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/10.3/


----------



## RITESHKAKKAR (Jan 21, 2017)

The *.xz files are compressed and need to be decompressed before writing to USB. You also need to write to the disk (sda for example), not a partition (sda1).

Here is iso file cant i use it?


----------



## forquare (Jan 21, 2017)

RITESHKAKKAR said:


> Here is iso file cant i use it?



Yes, you can. You've chosen a CD/DVD based ISO. Use your current Operating System to burn this to a CD. 

How you burn it to the CD will depend on what Operating System you are currently using. 

Another question; is your intent to install FreeBSD into a computer? Or do you want to run it in something like VirtualBox/VMWare? If the latter then the instructions are a little different


----------



## RITESHKAKKAR (Jan 21, 2017)

hello,
i want to install unix bsd in amd 64 by usb i have no cd/dvd?


----------



## forquare (Jan 21, 2017)

RITESHKAKKAR said:


> hello,
> i want to install unix bsd in amd 64 by usb i have no cd/dvd?



In that case you want the “memstick” image (FreeBSD-10.3-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img). 

Again, depending on what OS you are currently running depends on how you write the img file to the USB stick.

What OS are you currently running?


----------



## RITESHKAKKAR (Jan 21, 2017)

hello,
i am running window 7 and i will install in new hardisk of 80gb


----------



## RITESHKAKKAR (Jan 21, 2017)

i have downloaded two file dis and iso 
boot only and disc1
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/11.0/

can we convert it to usb??


----------



## forquare (Jan 21, 2017)

RITESHKAKKAR said:


> hello,
> i am running window 7 and i will install in new hardisk of 80gb





RITESHKAKKAR said:


> i have downloaded two file dis and iso
> boot only and disc1
> ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/11.0/
> 
> can we convert it to usb??



No, to my knowledge you cannot convert.  You need to instead download the “img” file I specified above.  Then you can follow the instructions on *this blog post* to write it to the USB stick.


----------



## macondo (Jan 21, 2017)

Watch this video 10 times: 




Go to your BIOS, and fix it so it starts from your CD/DVD, follow video. (google, so you understand what I just said)

Go to google.com and in the Search part write:

BIOS + how to boot from cd.


----------



## RITESHKAKKAR (Jan 23, 2017)

i have no cd reader and please paste url of video it is noyt playing


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hmm, that really should play for you, but here is the Youtube link: 




Edit: well that's really irritating. I can't paste a Youtube URL in this forum. In any case you can right click to get the info.


----------



## RITESHKAKKAR (Jan 23, 2017)

ok thanks i get ....


----------



## RITESHKAKKAR (Jan 23, 2017)

hello i have install it successfully and how to make it desktop and use it.


----------



## forquare (Jan 23, 2017)

RITESHKAKKAR said:


> hello i have install it successfully and how to make it desktop and use it.



Take a look at *this section of the handbook*, I found it invaluable when I was first getting started with desktop on FreeBSD.


----------



## RITESHKAKKAR (Jan 23, 2017)

how to install dekstop and how to use it ?
i am not gertting you?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2017)

Most, if not all, your questions are answered in the handbook, perhaps you should actually take some time and read it.

Handbook: Chapter 5. The X Window System


----------



## RITESHKAKKAR (Jan 24, 2017)

what is command line for it??


----------



## RITESHKAKKAR (Jan 24, 2017)

how to open internet in it?


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jan 24, 2017)

RITESHKAKKAR said:


> how to open internet in it?



Open internet? Did you install to the point where you have a command line? If so, networking should be working. Type `ifconfig` and you will get some information. Also, to see if you're connected you can type `ping google.com`.

Is your network card plugged in?


----------



## RITESHKAKKAR (Jan 24, 2017)

yes it is ethernet and how to get desktop ?


----------



## RITESHKAKKAR (Jan 24, 2017)

i remove usb after install it ask for root mount waiting for usbus1


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jan 24, 2017)

RITESHKAKKAR said:


> yes it is ethernet and how to get desktop ?



First install Xorg, then install a desktop environment. Just like it says.  I guess the handbook is overwhelming.

First (as root) type `pkg install xorg`
Second (as root) type `pkg install xfce`
Third, type `startxfce4`

That is the extremely short version. I also have no idea of what desktop you want. There are lots of choices, but Xfce is nice and simple. There is much more you can do, but the above will get you started.


----------



## RITESHKAKKAR (Jan 24, 2017)

hello it is showing error
failed to extract pkg-static
/usr/local/sbin/pkg-static

what is this?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 24, 2017)

Read the handbook, RITESHKAKKAR, this is getting ridiculous. All the information is right there.


----------



## Kernan Mzelikahle (Jan 24, 2017)

Hello *RITESHKAKKAR*
Following through your requests on this forum, it is highly suggestive that you have a number of issues you need  to understand before you successfully run FreeBSD. I shall list some of the points below:
1. You need to understand the Unix culture in general. This point will help you see why FreeBSD is set up a certain way that it is.

2. The reading culture. Unix in general does not have a culture of "download, double click and run", so if you have a Windows background you may need to take some time reading material that will assist you come to speed. In fact a number of people have already suggested you take a look at the handbook. This will assist you in understanding what you need and where your problem points are.

3. Realize that the people answering your questions are volunteers and it is very helpful to have properly developed questions before you post. In fact, it is helpful to browse through the forum for similar questions before you post. This is helpful on the sort of response you are likely to get. Well, the concept of garbage in garbage out is so binding here.

To answer the latest question you posted, read the handbook on using pkg . It answers precisely that question.

Hey, take your time and do it the right way. No one on this forum will walk you through an installation, but plenty will help you when you are stuck.


----------



## RITESHKAKKAR (Jan 25, 2017)

when i open it say
free BSD /x86 boot defeat


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2017)

RITESHKAKKAR Please understand there are lots of people willing to help but none of us can look at your screen and see what you are doing (or what you are trying to do). We're good but we're not clairvoyant. 

Show us exactly what you're doing, step by step, and the issues you're running in to.


----------



## RITESHKAKKAR (Jan 30, 2017)

what is application of unix??


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 30, 2017)

And with that I think it's safe to close this.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2017)

I agree, this is going nowhere.


----------

